

Wireless Power and Battery Life Anxiety - pondermunk
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/07/wireless-power-and-battery-life-anxiety/

======
DaveSapien
"Mobile apps and operating systems’ power usage continues to rise", Citation
please.

It's my understanding that power usage trends are going down on mobile.

~~~
sliverstorm
Batteries have been getting bigger, hardware has been getting more power
efficient- and yet:

 _Since the first iPhone in 2007, net battery life as measured by iPhone
standby time has remained flat_

~~~
AndrewDucker
More power-efficient _for the same tasks_. Screens have been getting larger,
applications have been doing more.

